# SMB gold drop after platinum drop



## solarsmith (Aug 13, 2017)

did the platinum drop 2 days ago. did the platinum filter 1 day ago. did the SMB drop 2 hrs ago. 
used aprox 3 oz of smb . This picture is 2 hrs after the addition of the SMB. 
I expect to be cleaning the excess smb with water the next few days.


----------



## Lou (Aug 13, 2017)

Best to reduce the gold first, reoxidize with peroxide, then boil to decompose any Pd(IV) to Pd(II). Then precipitate the Pt before going after Pd.


----------

